# Using headlamp as helmet light?



## ladyhawk (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi there, newbie XC rider here. I've also starting night trail running, so I'm looking at buying a headlamp for that soon. I'd like to try some night riding and 24 hr races next year, so I know I need some bike lights too. I'm looking at a 5 watt headlamp for the running, and would like to try to cut down on costs if possible. Does anyone know I could also somehow mount it to my helmet to use for night riding (in addition to getting a handlebar light)?:idea: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## augistiner (Mar 8, 2006)

*head lamps as helmet lights*

You can put the headlamp on your helmet, but I think you'll find the head lamp inadequate.

I used a Petzl headlamp that put out 30 lumens for commuting in the early mornings on roads and found it adequate until the first time I had to cut through a park because of a road closure. I found myself in over my head almost immediately.

I did a fair amount of online research and ended up buying a helmet light, but what would have served me best would have been to take part in a local night ride. I did that after I bought my light - I guess it was my ticket in - and was able to very quickly see the difference between the HID, the halogen, and the LED lights. I'd also say that your lighting requirements will be much different based on what kind of riding you're going to do. I found that as long as I was with the group my helmet light was great - 22W headlamp on full power - but that whenever I got ahead of the group or behind the group a second light would have made a huge difference.


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

Are you talking 5 watt halogen, or 5 watt LED? 5 watt halogen will not serve your purposes. 5 watt LED is more like it, but you would need two for racing, IMO. A wide angle on the bar and narrower spot on the helmet (or both on the bar), again IMO. I know many riders like 2 narrow beams. Take a look at DiNotte, they have those combinations in LED lights. They are among the best LED lights, not the cheapest but quite reasonable compared to some of the more exotic LED lights out there. And some come with both bar and helmet mounts. Also a big plus, you can start with one light and add to it later, say a narrow beam for helmet or bar use, then later a wide beam for bar use. As an example, I will soon order a narrow beam 5 watt, short cable DiNotte, and extension cable. I will have a good bar light, but the cable allows it to be used as a helmet light (this light also comes with a helmet mount). Then when I can afford it, it will order the DiNotte 5 watt wide angle light without the charger for exclusive bar use (I will already have the charger from my first light). This will give me several options: One light on bar, two lights on bar, one on bar and one on helmet, one on helmet. This may not be the best solution for you, but it is something to think about. Good Luck!


----------



## ladyhawk (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far! The headlamp I was thinking of buying was the Brunton L5. It has a 5-Watt Luxeon K2™ LED, which they claim to be the "world's brightest LED headlamp". I think this is a brand new model, so wasn't counting on anyone being able to speak from first-hand experience about this specific light.

I realize I will also need a stronger handlebar mounted light, but I had hoped to buy at least one light for more than one activity...though in the short-term, I definitely need a headlamp for running. Perhaps Santa will bring me a bar-mount light.

Is there a special trick to mounting the headlamp to my helmet, or perhaps a bracket I need to buy?

Again, thanks for any advice you can provide to a newbie.


----------



## quaffimodo (May 25, 2004)

That's a tough one. I carry a small Petzl led headlamp as an emergency "shouldn't have done that last lap" backup, but I just use the strap to fasten it to the light already mounted to my helmet. If you figure it out, post a picture!


----------



## denmikseb (Aug 27, 2007)

If you are thinking about the Brunton and Petzl style headlights may I suggest you look at the fenix? It is a small 4 AA cell flashlight with a Cree emitter that is supposedly brighter than the Luxeon. fenix-store.com also has twofish helmet and bar mounts for this light. I don't remember the model # of this light, look for 4 AA, and Cree, it should be the right one. I AM NOT ENDORSING THIS LIGHT, I haven't even seen one! But it has received good recommendations in this forum and in reveiws. I was considering it as a helmet light myself, but then decided on the DiNotte. EDIT: Check this forum for -Fenix L2D-Q5 vs Nitehawk Phoenix Dual- posted by twgg. That's the model #!


----------



## bigmike13 (Sep 28, 2004)

I am currently running a Princeton Tec Apex on my helmet and a cheap ($20) cateye on the handlebars. The Apex is plenty bright for trail running and good enough on the bike with running a light on the bars. IMO you don't really need as much light as alot of these guys run unless you are doing high speeds.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've used a Princton Tec Eos on the helmet with a 15W halogen on the bars. The setup was good, but not for the really twisty stuff in the dark of an Alberta winter.

The Eos is only a 1W LED, but it thows a fairly decent beam and, though a little more of a spot light, it kept up well when I had my halogen set at 12W.


----------



## ladieu (Oct 10, 2007)

I ran a Brunton L3 all last winter. It was plenty of light until i started riding in groups. Damn HID lights ruin my night vision


----------

